# How many beaches does your city have?



## ØlandDK

@Freki: and still you chose to post a picture of one of the few artificial beaches in the country


----------



## **RS**

My city (Sebastopol,Ukraine) has 32 artificial beaches and more than 50 natural.
for example,Omega Beach:


----------



## FREKI

ØlandDK said:


> @Freki: and still you chose to post a picture of one of the few artificial beaches in the country


Didn't have any pics of my own ( shame on me  ) and Amager Strand was the first that came to mind..

But here's Bellevue Strand then


----------



## Taller Better

what about nude beaches!!  :naughty:

we have one official one here in Toronto, and one unofficial one.


----------



## Kensingtonian

Taller said:


> what about nude beaches!!  :naughty:
> 
> we have one official one here in Toronto, and one unofficial one.


really? where's the unofficial one?


----------



## philadweller

I live in Fort Lauderdale now and it's only 18 miles from Miami so we are part of the metro. From flickr.
































We have Haulover, a nude beach in Sunny Isles Miami but there are topless beaches in South Beach.
My pics


----------



## Taller Better

Kensingtonian said:


> really? where's the unofficial one?


About 1/2 km west of the Scarborough Bluffs... its always been that way! 
You can go down the cliffs at around Kingston Road and Warden.


----------



## FREKI

Taller said:


> what about nude beaches!!  :naughty:


There are no dressing laws in Denmark so as long as you behave you can wear as much or as little as you want to here..


----------



## 7t

San Diego's coastline is roughly 113 km in length with numerous large and small beaches. The top 15 beaches are listed below:

Coronado 
Mission Beach 
La Jolla Shores 
Del Mar 
Pacific Beach 
Mission Bay Park 
Ocean Beach 
Windansea Beach 
Carlsbad 
Black's Beach (largest nude beach in the U.S)
Solana Beach 
Imperial Beach 
Children's Pool 
La Jolla Cove 
Oceanside


----------



## doogerz

No outdoor beaches. Although we have an indoor wave pool with fake beach at West Edmonton Mall.


----------



## doogerz

Taller said:


> About 1/2 km west of the Scarborough Bluffs... its always been that way!
> You can go down the cliffs at around Kingston Road and Warden.


I used to go to the Bluffs every weekend as a wee lad. Do you know how long has that unofficial nude beach been there?


----------



## mvictory

I'm not shore of what is included in Melbournes Boundaries weather westernport bay and the pottom of the peninsula count but I know we have at least 150Km odd beach Along Port phillip bay from Portsea to the western suburbs.


----------



## siamu maharaj

FREKI said:


> There are no dressing laws in Denmark so as long as you behave you can wear as much or as little as you want to here..


What about children? Say there're children on the beach (which they are on pretty much any beach), can people roam about butt-naked?


----------



## PakNorway

siamu maharaj said:


> What about children? Say there're children on the beach (which they are on pretty much any beach), can people roam about butt-naked?


In Scandinavia, nudity is not considered as harmful in any way. But you can still not go naked on the streets, the police would probably come and tell you to put your clothes on. But on the beach, no one cares.


----------



## siamu maharaj

PakNorway said:


> In Scandinavia, nudity is not considered as harmful in any way. But you can still not go naked on the streets, the police would probably come and tell you to put your clothes on. But on the beach, no one cares.


I see. I thought only topless was allowed.


----------



## FREKI

^the law is based on behavior not dresscode... and needless to say sexual motivated acts is not tollerated among kids or adults for that matter, so flashing or walking around naked outside of a school is without excuse and will get you arrested virtually instantly, while soaking up the sun in a quit corner or on the beach is without problems..


siamu maharaj said:


> What about children? Say there're children on the beach (which they are on pretty much any beach), can people roam about butt-naked?


Yes, as long as you behave yourself what you wear is up to yourself..



PakNorway said:


> But you can still not go naked on the streets, the police would probably come and tell you to put your clothes on. But on the beach, no one cares.


Yeah full nudity in the city is legal too, but will be distracting and confusing to the public and thus not a suited place to be nude - people interested in that should find a park or quit corner away from traffic..


In case people missed it we had a pretty fun anti-speeding campaign some years ago *"Speed Bandits"* 

( warning - mild nudity )





Now that's putting our tax kroner to good use! :happy:


----------



## Walbanger

Perth has a large number of beaches streaching over 100km of the metro area (including Rottnest Island) which are used for water recreation. Some beaches are more favourable to surfing, some snorkeling and the most popular for sun bathing or all above.
Perth's most popular beaches are Scarborough or more specifically Brighton beach, City Beach and Cottesloe Beach.
Perth Beaches are normally identified via municipal borders in the case of many km of unbroken beaches, or by the odd rocky headland and artificial rocky groine. So though their are many beaches, the natural borders are far less. 
Conditions go from flat to quite large swell's with some beaches holding waves up to 5m (16.4 ft), normally in winter or late summer formed by cyclones up north. That being said, Perth has a small amount of protected beaches (Rockingham and parts of Rottnest Island) and some where poor seas, are not as pronounced because of offshore reefs like Warnbro.
Perth also has many river beaches, mostly used as dog beaches and by sailers, boating, Wind Surfers and Kite Surfers.

Scarborough Beach

























City Beach

















Cottesloe Beach

















Trigg Beach

















Leighton Beach

















Port Beach









Sorrento Beach









Mullaloo Beach

















Yanchep Lagoon

















South Beach (horse beach)









Rockingham beach









Warnbro Beach









Secret Harbour Beach

















The Basin, Rottnest Island

















Pinkie's, Rottnest Island (Pinkie's is notorious for teenages losing their virginity)

















and plenty more...


----------



## dutchmaster

^ Great shots of perth's beaches..looks perfect to both dive and surf!


----------



## Walbanger

The city is blessed to have such beaches. The diving is okay, fishing is good and the surfing conditions are passable though fickle, it does get good at times but if often windy which suits the wind and kite surfers more. There is far better Surfing breaks south of the the city (world class) with some tow in surf spots like Maui's Jaws and California's Mavericks http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/news/photogallery/sport/biggest-wave-ridden-finalists/2009/02/20/1234633033091.html, http://www.surfermag.com/features/onlineexclusives/cyclops-pics/index18.html, http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139277. Diving is awesome north of the city with many low latitude coral reefs like the Abrolhos http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abrolhos_Islands and Ningaloo Reef http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ningaloo_Reef


----------



## Occit

*Too many pics PLEASE!!! is easier post one or two pics with a map... if we want to know the beaches we can easily google it!!! :dunno:
*

CARACAS has 72 beaches in the near Vargas Metropolitan Littoral, and more than 300 in all the Capital Region:



This beaches receive an approximate total of 2 millions of caraquenians each weekend...

Obviously this pic is not in a weekend 









A weekend


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

The Gold Coast had 57km of Coastline beaches, and 860 km of navigable tidal waterways.


----------



## gooseberry

Officially 12:
Constitution Beach, L Street Beach, Carson Beach, Castle Island, Savin Hill Beach, Tenean Beach, Malibu Beach, 5 of the harbor islands have official beaches

Can't recomend swimming at any of them, but the South Boston beaches (L Street Beach, Carson Beach, Castle Island) are the nicest to hang out at and a great place to go jogging/rollerblading/walking/biking


----------



## woutero

This is Amsterdam's Nicest beach: Blijburg.



Blijburg was created as part of the new urban area of IJburg and serves as a 'marketing tool' for developers. It's a magnet for people on a sunny summer day, who can see that IJburg is a good place to love on their way there.

Amsterdam has some urban beaches, created to hang out, not so much for swimming. People do swim in canals and harbours around the city though, like in Zeeburg.


----------



## kicksilver

Rio de Janeiro has more than 20 beaches, and I think Rio is unbeatable when it comes to this subject...


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong has hundreds of beaches - most of them (i.e., the best ones) unknown, secluded, or private. The public ones do a decent job, but they're not 'great' beaches per se.

Here is my favourite:


----------



## Ribarca

Is that clearwater Bay? A junk trip is one of HK greatest assets!


----------



## KiwiGuy

Nelson: Two beaches which is called Tahuna Beach. Nearly everyone in Nelson lives within five-ten minutes drive of it. The other beach is at a place called Rabbit Island which used to have a massive rabbit population and is now mostly state pine forest.


----------



## La Résistance

Post some pics of those south american and french beaches.


----------



## Beto Velez

In Buenos Aires there was a beach named Costanera Sur, in the 20´s:

















... later, the polution ruined the water and the people never came back.
















Now, it s an ecologic resrve, and the river is far away...


----------

